# Fruit salsa?



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2005)

Would love you ideas on fruit salsa..I'm going to marinate some chicken breasts in tequilla,lime, brown sugar and a little garlic...I'm wondering about mango or pineapple salsa..Has anyone added melon and avocado to their salsa?  If you have any ideas or a recipe you've made and enjoy, I'd love to hear about it, please 
Here is what I do have on hand,red onion, cilantro, avocados,cantaloupe,watermelon,mangoes, honey.
kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jun 23, 2005)

I've made salsa with jalepenos, onions, strawberries, cantaloupe and cilantro - quite tasty! I'd say use everything you have, except the watermelon and honey, as it may get too watery and sweet.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks jkath, I like the idea of the strawberries...I'm thinking the little guys will like this as well so no honey..Watermelon just might make it a mess..Thanks for the tip..

kadesma


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2005)

Actually someone just posted a watermelon salsa somewhere. I don't remember who is was tho. nytxn maybe?

I love Mango Salsa. It is one of my favorites. I don't have an actual recipe. I usually just make it up as I go along. I will usually include some or all of the following: Mangoes, red onion, garlic, vinegar, cilantro, jalepenos (or any other hot peppers), tomatoes, and many other things.

I have moved this to the Salsa forum.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks GB, I didn't look close enough to realize there was a salsa forum...Thanks also for the tips.. between you and jkath, I think I'm on my way.. 

kadesma


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2005)

Can't wait to hear what you come up with


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh I forgot an important ingredient, fresh lime juice. It goes so well with so many different types of salsa.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 23, 2005)

I say use the watermelon!!!  It makes such a great salsa!  After it's first night in the fridge you'll be able to drain most of water out, as well.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, so far, I've decided to make two salsas   And I plan to use lime juice on the fruit one..Lime just seems to just spark up even a fruit platter and my family loves it. The watermelon  I think  I'll do seperate and see what I can come up with..I'm thinking about some of the immature cucumbers I have in the garden and maybe  some papaya too.Thanks for your help, will let you know what I put together 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2005)

Ok, here is what I've done 

3-mangos
2-papaya
1sm. red sweet onion--finely diced
2-avocados
1/4- of a pineapple
1-2 of a sharlyn melon (like cantaloupe)
1-small seedless cucumber
1/2- container sweet grape tomatoes
1/2 container strawberries
cilanto
lime juice
honey
jalapenos
I've diced the fruit into small dice, putting mangoes, melon, papaya, cucumbers in one bowl, the pineapple into another, the straberries in yet another...Avocadoes will be peeled and added just before serving..I've got the tomatoes set aside to drain, will add in the morning..I put the onion, cilantro in with the melon mix and added some lime juice and a little rice vinegar and maybe a tab of honey..Will taste again after everything is in one container and mixed and add more honey if needed. The jalapenos, will be to the side as the little kids and my mom can't handle them 
I think that's about it and so far things look great   How they will taste is another story..I'll let you know how that goes..
Thanks to everyone for the suggestions and help.. 
kadesma


----------

